# O & W Arogno



## Johnny M (Feb 16, 2007)

My introduction to this addictive and wonderful hobby of watches began through stumbling upon this website earlier this year and I've been hooked ever since. So thanks to you all.

My first purchase was an MP2801, provided by Roy , and with which I've been delighted. I've since added a Marcello C Nettuno and am now looking to add another O & W. I keep coming back to the Arogno, which I can't explain why but find compelling. Is there another forum member with this model? If so, I'd welcome your views.

cheers


----------

